# X-men Guide To Sterotyped Types & Subtypes



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

It just hit me how deliciously stereotyped the X-men comics are. Seriously, their personalities just never deviate much from comic to comic. Please find an X-men character that you believe to be exemplary of your type 

*IEI-Ni: Magneto
*






Screams it from even the first quote: "No stay there, let me help you by being as creepy as possible" Everything is some moralistic crusade, and he's quite in touch with his Ti (he teaches himself all about magnetism to learn how apply proper forces) , giving him the illusion of being a T type, if it weren't for all the whiteknighting for mutants and making little sense to most people otherwise.

*IEI-Fe: Charles Xavier*
Similar to Magneto; they were even best friends. Moralistic to the point of almost puking at times. Ti is just as prominent but not as direct as with Magneto


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Good question. I haven't looked enough into X-men but I always identified with Spider-man though I wonder how much that has to do with sociotype, if I can include heroes from the crossover universe.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

ephemereality said:


> Good question. I haven't looked enough into X-men but I always identified with Spider-man though I wonder how much that has to do with sociotype, if I can include heroes from the crossover universe.


Pretty much all the Ni-doms are evil in Marvel lol.

ILI-Te: Sinister




Note, even his speech is Te like. Everything is almost immaculately planned in a cold, calculated way. He doesn't bother to go on long moralistic rants like the aforementioned (IEI) types. It's quick, terse, "Dispose of them both" done. You'd think LIE, but he's never really seen with a crew he doesn't destroy in about two episodes. His trademark is developing well, quite sinister plans, that are often quite hard for others to see because they are long range, with lots of booby traps to test loyalty.

In fact, almost none of his powers are his. Aside from super-intelligence and physical stamina, near all of his powers are the result of stealing genetic material from people who aligned with him.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

FlightsOfFancy said:


> Pretty much all the Ni-doms are evil in Marvel lol.
> 
> ILI-Te: Sinister
> 
> ...


lol, well, I haven't found a single Marvel villain I thought hey, I like the guy. If I were to pick outside of Marvel, I'd pick Light from Death Note (LIE-Ni) and Lelouch from Code Geass (ILI-Te) that I feel represent me much better. Especially Lelouch, though he is clearly more out there or how to put it, not as inert. I could throw in Tony Stark in there maybe, but he's very clearly LIE-Te to me so not as applicable. I relate to his cognition and reasoning processes, however. 






Code Geass is such a good example of gamma versus beta values. That dialogue is quite exemplary of EIE and ILI too.


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree (Feb 2, 2012)

FlightsOfFancy said:


> It just hit me how deliciously stereotyped the X-men comics are. Seriously, their personalities just never deviate much from comic to comic. Please find an X-men character that you believe to be exemplary of your type
> 
> *IEI-Ni: Magneto
> *
> ...


They both seem like Betas. I think IEI is a great fit for Professor X. My second guess would be EIE. Magneto, on other hand, seems far more likely to be EIE than IEI to me. He also fits the description of creative Ni pretty well and doesn't seem to match IEI descriptions at all.

"They may be misperceived for the quasi-identical types (Seeker and Psychologist with the dominant extraverted intuition) for their intellectualism and ingenuity, for the abstract manner of explaining their views, for speaking a lot about “possibilities” and future perspectives, for having a lot of ideas concerning how thing should go on correctly. 

To understand the difference, let us consider a row of people representing the types Enterpriser and Mentor, i.e. with introverted intuition as the secondary function. This function entails certain kind of “prophet-like” or “preacher-like” behavior. Such people believe in magnificent perspectives, and they try to transfer their belief to other people, even when the situation is really bad and gloomy. Hitler, Reagan, Martin Luther King, Ceausescu, Trotsky, Goebbels, John F. Kennedy, Boris Yeltsin, Tony Blair, Che Guevara – some of these politicians had bad reputation, some are adored and admired, but they all had something important, a common trait that united them all – their “prophet-like” behavior, their capability to “infect” people with belief in the future, even when several minutes ago people were much dissatisfied of them."


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

Ollyx2OxenFree said:


> I think Magneto is more likely EIE, maybe Ni subtype. Dude seems far more EIE than IEI to me. He also fits the description of creative Ni.
> 
> "They may be misperceived for the quasi-identical types (Seeker and Psychologist with the dominant extraverted intuition) for their intellectualism and ingenuity, for the abstract manner of explaining their views, for speaking a lot about “possibilities” and future perspectives, for having a lot of ideas concerning how thing should go on correctly.
> 
> To understand the difference, let us consider a row of people representing the types Enterpriser and Mentor, i.e. with introverted intuition as the secondary function. This function entails certain kind of “prophet-like” or “preacher-like” behavior. Such people believe in magnificent perspectives, and they try to transfer their belief to other people, even when the situation is really bad and gloomy. Hitler, Reagan, Martin Luther King, Ceausescu, Trotsky, Goebbels, John F. Kennedy, Boris Yeltsin, Tony Blair, Che Guevara – some of these politicians had bad reputation, some are adored and admired, but they all had something important, a common trait that united them all – their “prophet-like” behavior, their capability to “infect” people with belief in the future, even when several minutes ago people were much dissatisfied of them."


could be, though I don't see his extroversion except in movies. I'm just glad you didn't say ILI or LIE like a lot of people.


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree (Feb 2, 2012)

FlightsOfFancy said:


> could be, though I don't see his extroversion except in movies. I'm just glad you didn't say ILI or LIE like a lot of people.


Depends what you mean by extroversion. Perhaps not social extroversion but I still think his focus is on that of the outer world as opposed to the inner world.

I'm sure you know that he's largely based off of Malcolm X. What type would you think Malcolm is?


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

Ollyx2OxenFree said:


> Depends what you mean by extroversion. Perhaps not social extroversion but I still think his focus is on that of the outer world as opposed to the inner world.
> *
> I'm sure you know that he's largely based off of Malcolm X.* What type would you think Malcolm is?


I didn't KNOW that as a fact? It's quite obvious by thinking about it tho, so I don't doubt it. Hmm, Malcom X? I'd have to say IEI or EIE. The issue I see here is that both types can be very outwardly projected if they have a goal. So many think Obama is an extrovert; he just comes out when he has a message/goal. Pretty much all accounts of him paint quite a solitary man.


----------



## Takadox (Apr 5, 2013)

What would you say for ILE? I'm better versed in other marvel characters and would say something like deadpool in general. However, I don't know for Xmen. Thanks


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

Takadox said:


> What would you say for ILE? I'm better versed in other marvel characters and would say something like deadpool in general. However, I don't know for Xmen. Thanks


Oh, hmm, looks like people are reading this thread. Cool; I really have a hard time thinking of LIE chars, but I'll do ISTj first.


*ISTj-Se: Wolverine *
As if anyone is surprised. A lone-ranger, a strong thinker, but quite impulsive. His ability to act in the now is almost unparalleled. It also gets him into trouble a lot (for instance, why would you charge at someone who can control metal when your skeleton is all metal :crazy. He's the mainstay of Marvel X-men because he is such a loner yet so daring. I'm not giving him any more time than he already gets in the comics. Obvious is obvious. Note he uses mainly Ti, however:




It's normally *think* ok u get a slash to the face! Oh u wanna talk? Slash to the face!

*ISTj-Ti: Cyclops
*Has little problem acting in the moment, but does so far less than Wolverine. His actions normally are more clearly planned, giving him the illusion of an Ni-dom at times. However, the Ni is much shallower than that of Jean Grey or the aforementioned in other posts; they are normally much more short-range--enough to get through the immediacy. 





I was tempted to put Gambit here, but he's more of an ISFj (as is Rogue)

Lol at them both fighting over Fe-dom Jean Grey; they just cannot get ova her even if she telekinitecally eviscerates them as she did to Wolverine. 
​


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

I have no interest in finding comparisons between myself and fictional characters, especially not ones in trivial settings like comics, films etc. I've never understood why people find this exercise so interesting/helpful.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

Diphenhydramine said:


> I have no interest in finding comparisons between myself and *fictional characters, especially not ones in trivial settings like comics, films etc*. I've never understood why people find this exercise so interesting/helpful.


It's kind of flippantly done, with stereotyped added. I don't think it's completely a waste for people who need some sort of anchoring to a type. 

They key facet that lends this 'some' credence is that their personality characteristics don't change like normal people's. As a result, it's easier to see common themes on their makeup. Is it going to be the panacea of type incongruence? Nope, which is why it's kind of done in jest, but it does help some people understand the facets of the type (in much the same way dramatized films with mental illness are shown to psychology students with the same disclaimer).


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

FlightsOfFancy said:


> Oh, hmm, looks like people are reading this thread. Cool; I really have a hard time thinking of LIE chars


LIE: Tony Stark. At least in the recent films. Not sure about the comics as I've never read them, but in the films Tony Stark is a good example of TeNi cognition. I took this clip from The Avengers because it exemplified the cognition and how NiTe/TeNi approaches problem-solving so well:






There's also a good example of Fi in super-id in movie 2 where Tony Stark suddenly happily expresses that he created world peace. It's the kind of childish behavior one would expect when people express something through their preferred but poorly developed IEs like those in super-id. 

I would also say that the idea of Iron Man fits Se HA quite well.


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

I'd usually heard LSE for Cyclops, actually.

(Edit: doing some digging, it looks like LSE and LSI tend to be the more popular typings.)


----------

